# noppen abknipsen



## python (11. Dezember 2009)

servus,

wollte mal fragen, welche noppen man am besten vom mantel abknipsen kann udn welche man nicht abknipsen sollte? ich habe bis jetzt nur aussen jede 2 wech. 

geht da noch was? ohne das ich probleme kriege?

lg


----------



## misanthropia (11. Dezember 2009)

vorne kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch einen Slick fahren. Trial beeinflusst das bisher nicht, aber die Kurven halt. Daran gewöhnt man sich aber. Ich habe hinten den Reifen unberührt gelassen und vorne jede Seitenstolle entfernt. Ansich ist die Tätigkeit aber total unnütz weil da nicht signifikant Gewicht bei rumkommt. Ausschlaggeber bei mir war, dass es spontan das einzige war, was ich noch ohne Investition habe tun können um mein Zielgewicht zu erreichen. 
Wenn dich nicht so eine Tat dazu zwingt, dann spare dir die arbeit lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (11. Dezember 2009)

Also zum HR: 
Try All-Reifen jede 2te stolle weggeschnitten --> Grip eigentlich genauso gut. Optisch siehts fast besser aus. ABER: der Reifen nutzt sich schneller ab
Fazit: werd ich nicht mehr machen!

Zum VR:
Hier kannst du auf jeden Fall jede 2te Stolle wegmachen. Jedoch nutzt sich auch hier der Reifen schneller ab, was aber nicht mehr so teuer ist in der Neuanschaffung wie beim HR. Optisch siehts auch fein aus.
Einen Slick am VR würd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen! 
In der City bei trockenen Bedingungen ist das viellicht noch kein Problem. Wenn du aber bei nassem Untergrund fährst auf schmalen Hindernissen wie Steinen, oder mal zwischen zwei Sachen das Bike einklemmst und der Reifen vorne nicht grippt wirds verdammt rutschig! Von Cousts will ich erst gar nicht anfangen zu sprechen... 

Ich für meinen Teil beschneide nur noch jede 2te Stolle am VR-Reifen und lasse das HR in Ruhe. Musst selber abwägen ob dir das bissl Gewicht den Verschleiss und das Geld für die Neuanschaffung wert ist!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Dezember 2009)

wenn du nen slick fährst verändert sich die geometrie geringfügig


----------



## ahlberg (11. Dezember 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wenn du nen slick fährst verändert sich die geometrie geringfügig



endlich mal ne neue signatur


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du ihn dann auch noch vorne fährst wirds rad unfahrbar, weil du dann hinten so weit nach oben stehst dass du im stehen schon fast nach vorne kippst. 

Junge... alder...


----------



## reifenfresser (11. Dezember 2009)

WORD!


----------



## misanthropia (11. Dezember 2009)

@ acapulco: verstehe ich das richtig, dass du meinst dass das Abschneiden der Noppen zu einer unfahrbaren Position führst? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weil das doch nur ein paar millimeter sind und das Hinterrad sich eh noch eindrückt. ALso bei mir hat das zu keinen Einbußen geführt. 
Verschleiß am Rad.. naja... Reifen sind halt verschleißteile. Ich fahre meinen Reifen jetzt schon über ein Jahr so und denke nicht daran den zu tauschen (dass ich dieses Jahr wenig gefahren bin lasse ich dabei außen vor)


----------



## ahlberg (11. Dezember 2009)

@misanthropia: ja genau so meint er es, so und nicht anders! is doch ganz klar!


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Dezember 2009)

velpke, misa... ihr seid echt spezialisten ^^


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2009)

maaaan......wasn geiler thread....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boss81 (11. Dezember 2009)

wenn am reifen jede zweite noppe abgeschnitten wird erhöht sich auch der rollwiederstand. das führt unweigerlich dazu das man zum antreten einer stufe mehr kraft aufwenden muss.. der vorteil dabei ist aber wenn man durch einen hundehaufen fährt lässt sich dieser besser rückstandslos aus dem reifen/profil entfernen.


----------



## erwinosius (12. Dezember 2009)

Der Aspekt mit der Hundekacke ist ein nicht zu verachtender Faktor. Deswegen musste mein Rad auch schon draußen übernachten.

back to topic:
ich denke mal prinzipiell kannst du soviel Noppen wezwicken wie du willst. Allerdings wirst du je mehr Noppen fehlen, umso größeren Verschleiß und weniger Grip haben.
Und die Frage ist ja nun doch ob den Noppenwegzwicken so viel bringt? Dann dürfte man ja gleich nur noch alte abgefahrene Reifen fahren weil die dann leichter sind.

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (12. Dezember 2009)

hab das mal an den monty eagle claw reifen gemacht , jede 2te seitenstolle weg vorn und hinten , die reifen waren danach so schnell runtergefahren -. und die ersparnis ist einfach nicht gut genug , 30g oder so vorn und hinten zusammen . und dafür die lebensdauer und den grip so extrem beeinflussen halte ich für nicht sinngemäß-


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Dezember 2009)

fahrt mal auf nassen rutschigen steinen jetzt bei dem wetter mit nem slick vorne ! dann müsst ihr entweder den mega skill haben oder einfach ein bisschen doof. tut mir leid, aber warum denn dann auch noch an try ALL reifen die sowieso ******** teuer sind, da kannste auch einfach nen 20"kinderreifen vorne fahren, der wiegt dann eh nur 400g...
jungens.

liebsten grüße
moppelkopp


----------



## locdog (13. Dezember 2009)

geiler tread 
aber was ihr aber bestimmt noch nicht gemacht habt ist nen reifen zu flexem 

einfach eine schleifpad drann schrauben, eine 40-80kornung schleifpapier drann kletten, rad drehen, und seitlich die stollen kurzen, aber besser drausen machen, die gummi kugelchen haften uberall 

was das an gewicht gebracht hat weis ich nicht, habs aber deshlab getan weil lange seitenstollen sie hlat verbiegen und das an schiefen sachen ist nicht gut.


----------



## KBtrial (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab beim kaiser am Rand die Stollen weggeschnitten und zwar wo drei hintereinander waren, den mittleren. Hat 51g gebracht und bis auf das Gewicht hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (17. Dezember 2009)

komisch ich habe an meinem Maxxis Vr reifen also Creepy Crowler jede Zweite stolle rausgeschnitten und der reifen ist glaub ich fast 100gr. Leichter gewesen bin mir aber nimmer sicher ist auch schon fast ein Jahr her xD

ach und wenn man die äuseren stollen wegschneidet geht der Verschleiß eig nicht hoch^^

aber dafür ist die selbstreinigung des Reifen viel besser 


ach und vorne slik ist bestimmt hammer und des mim grip auf nassen sachen ist eig relativ, man könnte aber noch in den slik kerben rauschneiden damit der reifen ein bischen was hat zum greifen hat auf Steinen und co 

aber beim City Fahren kann ruhig ein Slik machen so rutschik wirds da net 

Sorry für ie Rechtschreibfehler bin zu faul des zu korigieren^^


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Dezember 2009)

ahlberg schrieb:


> endlich mal ne neue signatur



Schön für dich 
kennste Reallife? und wayne?
Schlingel du ....


----------

